# MRV Ethernet - Adding DECA Support ?



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

I currently have the unsupported setup for MRV. I have a slimline dish with SWM LNB. The living room has an HR22, master bedroom has an HR22, game room has an HR22, and spare bedroom has H21. The SWM power adapter is connected on the bedroom HR22. All are connected via 100 Mbps Ethernet. My Internet connection is in the bonus room near the HR22 (which only has one coax).

I just built a large detached garage and want to enable MRV to the H24 I am installing out there. I ran coax to it, but did not run Ethernet since my wireless reaches fine. I would like to somehow setup the DECA network at the bonus room connection, but all the diagrams seem to show the DECA broadband connection on its own coax back to the splitter. Is it possible to use the single coax at the bonus room to both send DECA network back to the splitter AND connect to the HR22? I will probably leave the others on Ethernet for now as long as they can communicate fine with the H24 I am adding as DECA networked.

If this will work, what all do I need to purchase? I plan on doing this myself, no installers if possible.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197991

Welcome to Man Cave discussions... 

As I understand it, to use DECA on one, they all have to be converted to DECA. But it's easy, and not very expensive (I did it for <$100). Or you could pay DTV to do it, $199.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Adding a broadband DECA with a 2-way splitter in your bonus room would connect the H24, "but" [why is there always...] all receivers but the H24, would need bandstop filters added to their Sat input, to block the DECA signal.
You also need to check your type of splitter and SWiM to see if they are DECA compatible, which is indicated with green labels/stickers.
If the LNB isn't, it too needs a bandstop filter.
If the splitter isn't, it needs replacing.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

What i would do is

on the coax leading to the bonus room on the house side put in a band stop filter (that way only one BSF vs one on every reciver) then use a CCK-W on the deca side of teh BSF to link the Deca segment to the ehternet

If the HR22 is on the ethernet then connecting the CCK-W as a bridge between DECA and ethernet (just don't use the wireless part) would link the H24 and the HR22's networks

a drawing of what I just said might work better but anyway


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> What i would do is...
> 
> on the coax leading to the bonus room on the house side put in a band stop filter (that way only one BSF vs one on every reciver) then use a CCK-W on the deca side of teh BSF to link the Deca segment to the ehternet
> 
> ...


I've read this a couple of times and can't see how it would work.
The H24 will be in another room from the bonus room, so blocking off the bonus room, is a non starter.
Changing out the 8-way splitter with a combination of two and four ways, could reduce the number of filters, but filters are cheap, which may end up the cheapest option.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. What if I just went ahead and converted them all to DECA. What would I need for that?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JLester said:


> Thanks for all the info. What if I just went ahead and converted them all to DECA. What would I need for that?


Still need to check the type of SWiM & splitter, and then:
1 broadband DECA and 2-way splitter, or the wireless CCK, which can be used "inline" with the receiver and its DECA in the bonus room. This can be configured for wired mode. 
1 white DECA for each receiver other than the H24.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

heres a drawing of what I was discribing
the circle is the dish
the other circle thats just before the split to the bonus room and the garage is the BSF

this would allow 1 BSF, and a Deca in the bonus room
as in the OP you had wanted to keep the others on ethernet you could then leave the Bonus room on ethernet and use that reciver to power the deca and just consider the deca a link to the garage and thus have 2 ethernet cables coming from the switch to the bonus room area

its very simplified
for more detail we'd need to know what type of LNB you have is it green label or pre-green label?
is the current splitter green label or pre-green label, it should be green label to reliabily pass deca


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> heres a drawing...


This "assumes" there is only a 4-way splitter currently used, where more than likely it's an 8-way.
As I replied to your post, yes changing out splitters could segment two rooms on there own leg for DECA, but even in this configuration, two BSFs would be needed: one at the input of the 2-way you've added, and the other on the receiver in the bonus room.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

I know I have the Eagle brand SWM LNB, is that one compatible? I specifically bought that one when the other brand was having the cold-weather issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JLester said:


> I know I have the Eagle brand SWM LNB, is that one compatible? I specifically bought that one when the other brand was having the cold-weather issues.


When did your buy it?
It's not the make, but the manufacturing time frame, as early ones didn't have the bandstop filter added and the later [about the last 18 months] do and is indicated with green labels/stickers. Time to climb up and look. :lol:


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> This "assumes" there is only a 4-way splitter currently used, where more than likely it's an 8-way.
> As I replied to your post, yes changing out splitters could segment two rooms on there own leg for DECA, but even in this configuration, two BSFs would be needed: one at the input of the 2-way you've added, and the other on the receiver in the bonus room.


If a noraml Deca unstead of a CCK-W is used in the bonus room wouldn't that cover the need of the BSF? and then the Deca would be powered by the HR22, just not have the ethernet port on the deca go to the HR22

that would lower the number of BSF's needed and maybe lower the power requirements

as he's using unsupported mode anyway might as well make the best of it

as the garage would be new the existing splitter might or might not have space anyway, but ya I guess the installer likely put in an 8-way but I'd re evaluate the need of such a large splitter
btw heres another pic for an idea


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> If a noraml Deca unstead of a CCK-W is used in the bonus room wouldn't that cover the need of the BSF? and then the Deca would be powered by the HR22, just not have the ethernet port on the deca go to the HR22


Yes, a white DECA on the HR22 would work, leaving two ethernet cables to the router/switch.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> When did your buy it?
> It's not the make, but the manufacturing time frame, as early ones didn't have the bandstop filter added and the later [about the last 18 months] do and is indicated with green labels/stickers. Time to climb up and look. :lol:


The joke's on you, it's a pole mount!

The LNB has a green polka dot sticker over the label. I assume that is what you are referring to?

My splitter is a four-way, so I will need to upgrade it anyway since all ports are in use.

I think I will use your second suggestion and get the broadband DECA for the bonus room and the white DECA's for the other receivers. If I understand correctly, I don't need the DECA box for the H24 since it is built-in. So I would need:


(1) Broadband DECA
(1) 2-Way Splitter for Bonus Room
(3) White DECA for Living Room HR22 and Both Bedrooms HR22 and H21
(1) 8-Way Splitter to Replace Existing 4-Way

Does that cover it? Any power supplies needed?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JLester said:


> The joke's on you, it's a pole mount!
> 
> The LNB has a green polka dot sticker over the label. I assume that is what you are referring to?
> 
> ...


Actually this makes things "cheaper".
Keep what you have, add a bandstop filter to the output of the 4-way, then a green labeled 2-way splitter that connects the bonus room, where you add a white DECA to the HR22, and connect the garage with the H24 to the other output of the 2-way splitter. DECA will stay between the two receivers and the HR22 will power the white DECA, which connects to your router as does your HR22.
1- white DECA
1- BSF
1-2way green splitter
"done"

If you want to go all DECA:
White DECA for each receiver
Add a 2-way off your 4-way [if this is green labeled, if not either get another 4-way with one, or go with an 8-way, but if you have long and short coax runs, a 4-way with a 2-way feeding your short runs and the long off the 4-way might work better].
Go to DirecTV's website and get the self install wireless CCK for $25 + shipping, and install this inline with a receiver and to your router.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm given to understand that if you didn't pay for a supported (as opposed to "supported") MRV installation, you have to pay $79.99 the CCK-W (model DCAW1RO-01). Is that not the case?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

harsh said:


> I'm given to understand that if you didn't pay for a supported (as opposed to "supported") MRV installation, you have to pay $79.99 the CCK-W (model DCAW1RO-01). Is that not the case?


No that is not the case. If you order it for self install the CCK-W costs $25 and $6.99 for shipping and handling. I am still on an unsupported ethernet network, but I was able to log in and add the CCK-W to my cart without and issue for that price.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> No that is not the case. If you order it for self install the CCK-W costs $25 and $6.99 for shipping and handling.


Like many things DIRECTV, what is available to one customer doesn't seem to be available to all. Some customers get the $25 price while others are paying somewhere around $80.

Posted yesterday in another thread, this poor guy did the WHDS upgrade and still had to pay $80 for the CCK as part of that upgrade:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2904943&postcount=5


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not the complete story . . . 'SWiM/MRV for $49 install, free HR24 and $80 for the CCK'

So he got an HR24, whole home install with wireless CCK for $129. Not a bad deal.

I just logged in and the self install of CCK is $31.99 with shipping. It can also be a wireless bridge (game adapter) for any network! Just ignore the coax connections.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I am self installed Whole Home w/Deca's along with a Wired BroadBand Deca.

I have ordered a CCK Wireless via the Dtv Website, cost was $25 and $6.99 for shipping and handling.

I am going to install it at my daughter's house over the holidays.....
She ordered DTv but did not get a Broadband connection at the time of installation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The point I was trying to make is that different people are being quoted different prices for the CCK-W so it probably isn't a good idea to set someone up with the expectation that they will surely get the lower price.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> The point I was trying to make is that different people are being quoted different prices for the CCK-W so it probably isn't a good idea to set someone up with the expectation that they will surely get the lower price.


It's best to login to your DirecTV account and check the prices there.
So what happens when you do this, Harsh?

The wireless self install CCK looks to be cheaper than the other that comes with a service call.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> It's best to login to your DirecTV account and check the prices there.
> So what happens when you do this, Harsh?
> 
> The wireless self install CCK looks to be cheaper than the other that comes with a service call.


For about 30 days when I logged into my DTv account I could add the wireless CCK but when I began to checkout it would state "unable to process order at this time"

In anticipation of visiting my daughter during the holidays, I attempted one final time prior to calling and it did go thru.. I received the wireless kit 3 days later via Fed Ex

So HARSH what does it say when you log into your DirecTv Account??


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Any Directv customer should get the same price on the CCK when they log into their account. If not, call in.

There are often 'loyalty' deals on receivers / DVRs, but I haven't seen any on 'accessories'.

I'd bet Harsh hasn't checked his account lately.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Any Directv customer should get the same price on the CCK when they log into their account.


I have seen some variables with the online "cart" prices.
Last time I checked [prior to today] the wireless self installed was $25 + shipping, while the "professional" installed was $80.
Today both show as $25. 
Now I have had an installer out [for the mover's connection] within the past 90 days, so I don't know if this is why there doesn't look to be a charge for a service call for the installed version. :shrug:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I hadn't checked the CCK with professional install but it's $25, no shipping. I haven't had anyone out within the last 90 days but I do have the protection plan if that matters.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"dennisj00" said:


> Not the complete story . . . 'SWiM/MRV for $49 install, free HR24 and $80 for the CCK'
> 
> So he got an HR24, whole home install with wireless CCK for $129. Not a bad deal.


It is the whole story. I know, because it's my story.

And I didn't pay $80. I bought a wired only broadband DECA on Amazon for $15.

And you're right, it was a great deal.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"harsh" said:


> Posted yesterday in another thread, this poor guy did the WHDS upgrade and still had to pay $80 for the CCK as part of that upgrade:


That poor guy (me) didn't pay D* $80.

I mentioned to the installer that I didn't order the CCK as part of my install and he told me he would add it for free.

I passed obviously, I was standing right beside him with my broadband DECA in hand.


----------

